# Sovereign Grace Ministries



## jaybird0827 (Nov 21, 2006)

There's got to be a thread on this; I just cannot find it at the moment.

I know that there is a church here in Charlotte because I know a local who is associated with it. I'm not all that comfortable with him as he come across overbearing and controlling to me. He knows where I go to church and is aware that my congregation is "more reformed" than his.

What is the theology of SGM, and how does it compare or contrast with historic P&R?

Here's a f'rinstance - 



> *Sound Doctrine*
> 
> We treasure the Bible as God’s inspired Word and gladly submit to its authority. We’re convinced it is completely sufficient to guide us in all areas related to our faith and practice. Understanding what the Bible teaches about various subjects – otherwise known as doctrine – is of critical importance for the Christian life. That’s why we seek to grow in our knowledge of God’s Word through Sunday messages, small group discussion, specialized seminars, and personal study.


 
Does this sound like "no creed but the Bible" to you?
I'm more interested in seeing what's already out there, if anything, rather than opening a  . TIA.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 21, 2006)

Jay -- Here is one thread on this church.


----------



## Herald (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Jay - you even posted on the above mention thread back in July. FYI.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 22, 2006)

Didn't I find that out in hurry!

 




BaptistInCrisis said:


> Hey Jay - you even posted on the above mention thread back in July. FYI.


----------



## Herald (Nov 22, 2006)

jaybird0827 said:


> Didn't I find that out in hurry!



Jay - tis okay. You're a Yankee fan...these things are to be expected.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 22, 2006)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Jay - tis okay. You're a Yankee fan...these things are to be expected.




 

We'll pray for ya brother. That is not a thinking cap you have on but a, well... what Bill said.


----------

